# Dying Light Cross Over ?



## Brainscan1979 (15. Februar 2015)

Hey.

Ist es möglich Dying Light im CO-OP

PC - PS4 zu zocken ?


----------



## OnlinespieleMax (17. Februar 2015)

Nein das ist nicht möglich!


----------



## Brainscan1979 (17. Februar 2015)

Sehr Schade


----------



## kujulian (2. März 2015)

Das war doch schon öfter in Planung (nicht bei Dying Light aber bei anderen Games wie GTA 5) und im Endeffekt wurde der Plan immer wieder verworfen. 
Meiner Meinung nach aber aus gutem Grund, schließlich ist das Aimen mit der Maus DEUTLICH einfacher und präziser als mit einem Joystick auf nem Controller


----------

